# Does voluntary visa cancellation affect new visa application?



## xiangmoc (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I just voluntarily canceled my student visa (subclass 573) and returned to my home country because of family issue (not financial issue). I had noticed Immi. Dep. and they already confirmed that it was cancelled without notice.
However, in the letter, they said that:
"You may wish to make another application for a visa, however I can give no indication of the possible outcome of that application. You should contact your nearest Australian mission for further information."
What does he mean? As I intend to apply for visa 189/190 in the future, I am kinda nervous now. I think of 2 explanations:
1. My visa cancellation will negatively affect my future visa appliation
OR
2. He just want to clarify that my future visa application is a totally different case and he doesn't involve in its outcome. 
Anyone experienced same situation? Please share your case. And do you think that my future visa application will be affect by this cancellation? 
Thank you


----------



## xiangmoc (Mar 21, 2017)

Pump !!! Any advice? please share


----------



## xiangmoc (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone cancelling a student visa successfully get a new one? Please share


----------



## Binfeng (Jun 8, 2016)

xiangmoc said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just voluntarily canceled my student visa (subclass 573) and returned to my home country because of family issue (not financial issue). I had noticed Immi. Dep. and they already confirmed that it was cancelled without notice.
> However, in the letter, they said that:
> "You may wish to make another application for a visa, however I can give no indication of the possible outcome of that application. You should contact your nearest Australian mission for further information."
> ...


Hi,

Immigration do look at your previous immigration history when assessing your current visa application. I would say that you would have more difficulties obtaining a new student visa, rather than a Permanent Residency visa.


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

xiangmoc said:


> Anyone cancelling a student visa successfully get a new one? Please share


I know my reply is late but hopefully will help someone who has the same question.

It depends on where you reside at the moment of voluntary cancellation. 

If were still on shore while the visa is voluntarily cancelled , if you haven't applied and granted a bridging visa then there is a chance that you might be an illegal resident even for a couple of days then this might affect future visas

If you went off shore and cancel your student visa voluntarily then this won't affect your future visas much but it's best to mention that you cancelled your visa voluntarily and provide a brief explanation in your future visas. 

I cancelled my student visa voluntarily while off shore in order to apply for a 489 visa. I received the same letter as you've mentioned here. When i was applying for the 489 in application where it asked about previous cancellations and rejections i ticked yes and stated that I requested to voluntarily cancel my student visa in order to apply for the 489 visa , I had no trouble obtaining the 489 visa. But I believe that if you are going to apply for another student visa you might have to explain them in detail why you stopped studying the previous time.


----------

